# Wife's Twitter . Thoughts? Advice?



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)




----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Twitter is a mental illness


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Hmmmmmm .Thought about that angle. Thought to myself why would you have this in a public forum. I don't do social media. Update profile pictures for friends but no comments or interaction. Several more but don't have time to post lol


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

edouble said:


> Hmmmmmm .Thought about that angle. Thought to myself why would you have this in a public forum. I don't do social media. Update profile pictures for friends but no comments or interaction. Several more but don't have time to post lol


There’s not enough context in your question or the Twitter tweets to know WTH you are talking about.

On it’s own, these mean nothing.

What are you saying, she posts these and there’s no reply?

How old are you?
How long married?
Any kids?
Do you suspect infidelity?
What’s your wife like?


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

There's been a patter but that's what I wanted to know because there are several more along this context but it is with a male and she seems to be posting when she is at her overnight job. I'm bored.....Temptation this is me tonight and this is language my stepmother and her use for meaning sex or sucking ****. But I do see your point.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Also she supposedly is working alone and monitoring mentally disabled adults and cannot leave the facility. She does overnights and weekends. So a lot of thirst trap comments. I'm here drinking alone.... I'm so bored ...I'm alone....And I am allowed to hang out or stay the night if I want to.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

So take some time and answer the questions I asked earlier. Tell TAM about your life, your wife, and what brings you here.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> There’s not enough context in your question or the Twitter tweets to know WTH you are talking about.
> 
> On it’s own, these mean nothing.
> 
> ...


30 years . Baby off to college. He is 21. 28 year old on own. Infidelity maybe emotional affairs in the past. Inappropriate texts at odd hours of night. She is 49. Don't think anything has happened recently as she is going through menopause, not working out, and gained a lot ot of weight. Much of this happened in the past but still tries to play me like I'm crazy. Attached to her phone. Posts all of her business online.Not hard to find info.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

edouble said:


> 30 years . Baby off to college. He is 21. 28 year old on own. Infidelity maybe emotional affairs in the past. Inappropriate texts at odd hours of night. She is 49. Don't think anything has happened recently as she is going through menopause, not working out, and gained a lot ot of weight. Much of this happened in the past but still tries to play me like I'm crazy. Attached to her phone. Posts all of her business online.Not hard to find info.


EA in the past…is that you or her?

Inappropriate texting in the middle of the night, do you see those? Who are they to? What makes them inappropriate? Like flirty texts or ?

How is she playing you like you’re crazy? Crazy about what?


----------



## Cynthia (Jan 31, 2014)

edouble said:


> 30 years . Baby off to college. He is 21. 28 year old on own. Infidelity maybe emotional affairs in the past. Inappropriate texts at odd hours of night. She is 49. Don't think anything has happened recently as she is going through menopause, not working out, and gained a lot ot of weight. Much of this happened in the past but still tries to play me like I'm crazy. Attached to her phone. Posts all of her business online.Not hard to find info.


Playing you like you are crazy is called gaslighting. What do you do about it? Do you call her one it?
Do you think she is cheating?
You don't trust her.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> There’s not enough context in your question or the Twitter tweets to know WTH you are talking about.
> 
> On it’s own, these mean nothing.
> 
> ...


She was always running away from home and living all over the place. No boundaries. For example you and I are are roommates and you are going out. Hey Chuck where you going? When are you coming back? If I ask something like that.. You're trying to control me. So basically she acts if she can come and go as she pleases. Won't even make a courtesy call. I'm coming home late. I'm going out of town. Emulates my stepmother because she and my father are in second marriages. Sort of the fake showy independent stuff. Ain't no man gonna tell me......And the taste thing is like stepmother will say if Edouble is good you need to give him a little taste. Or if I don't give money from my paycheck it's like girl cut he p****y off! So really no boundaries or class.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

edouble said:


> She was always running away from home and living all over the place. No boundaries. For example you and I are are roommates and you are going out. Hey Chuck where you going? When are you coming back? If I ask something like that.. You're trying to control me. So basically she acts if she can come and go as she pleases. Won't even make a courtesy call. I'm coming home late. I'm going out of town. Emulates my stepmother because she and my father are in second marriages. Sort of the fake showy independent stuff. Ain't no man gonna tell me......And the taste thing is like stepmother will say if Edouble is good you need to give him a little taste. Or if I don't give money from my paycheck it's like girl cut he p****y off! So really no boundaries or class.


Holy crap! So the next obvious question is “why are you still with her?”


----------



## Vanessa4545 (3 mo ago)

edouble said:


> View attachment 92428


If she's subtwitting and you suspect its about you, then communicate what she means by those things. :/


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

Vanessa4545 said:


> subtwitting


What is that?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> What is that?


I looked it up. Talking to or about someone without using @ mentions.
Odd term for it.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> 30 years . Baby off to college. He is 21. 28 year old on own. Infidelity maybe emotional affairs in the past. Inappropriate texts at odd hours of night. She is 49. Don't think anything has happened recently as she is going through menopause, not working out, and gained a lot ot of weight. Much of this happened in the past but still tries to play me like I'm crazy. Attached to her phone. Posts all of her business online.Not hard to find info.


Sry don't mean to bother u.
• Tuesday
•
12/24, 7:25pm

Merry christmas baby.
•
12/24, 7:45pm

Merry christmas
•
12/24, 7:46pm

Same to u beautiful.
•
12/24, 9:37pm

Hello
• Today
•
6:42pm

Hi.
•
6:42pm

Hello
•
6:43pm


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Here's a cut a paste of part of a 6 page correspondence


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> EA in the past…is that you or her?
> 
> Inappropriate texting in the middle of the night, do you see those? Who are they to? What makes them inappropriate? Like flirty texts or ?
> 
> How is she playing you like you’re crazy? Crazy about what?


Like when I see a text that is inappropriate she has an excuse and then denies it happened such as I want to grip your fat w***e ass and your wet p***y. Or we were trying to set up my girlfriends boyfriend. The majority of the text bubbles were her, about twenty and the guy four. Stuff about a big b***k c**k. Or a booty call from a co worker on New Years at 4AM saying I want you!!! She said he was saying I want you to have a,Happy....Then it changed to he hit the wrong name on phone. Girlfriends name begins with same letter. Into her looks . Those 29, 39, and 49 years and menopause hard on her.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> 30 years . Baby off to college. He is 21. 28 year old on own. Infidelity maybe emotional affairs in the past. Inappropriate texts at odd hours of night. She is 49. Don't think anything has happened recently as she is going through menopause, not working out, and gained a lot ot of weight. Much of this happened in the past but still tries to play me like I'm crazy. Attached to her phone. Posts all of her business online.Not hard to find info.


Rarely have sex because she is sore and ashamed of her body I suppose


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

edouble said:


> Like when I see a text that is inappropriate she has an excuse and then denies it happened such as I want to grip your fat w***e ass and your wet p***y. Or we were trying to set up my girlfriends boyfriend. The majority of the text bubbles were her, about twenty and the guy four. Stuff about a big b***k c**k. Or a booty call from a co worker on New Years at 4AM saying I want you!!! She said he was saying I want you to have a,Happy....Then it changed to he hit the wrong name on phone. Girlfriends name begins with same letter. Into her looks . Those 29, 39, and 49 years and menopause hard on her.


Same question, why are you with her?


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Like when I see a text that is inappropriate she has an excuse and then denies it happened such as I want to grip your fat w***e ass and your wet p***y. Or we were trying to set up my girlfriends boyfriend. The majority of the text bubbles were her, about twenty and the guy four. Stuff about a big b***k c**k. Or a booty call from a co worker on New Years at 4AM saying I want you!!! She said he was saying I want you to have a,Happy....Then it changed to he hit the wrong name on phone. Girlfriends name begins with same letter. Into her looks . Those 29, 39, and 49 years and menopause hard on her.


Here is part of a 6 page text

12/18, 9:33am

Hello baby.
•
12/18, 9:34am
Hello
•
12/18, 9:36a
U miss me.
•
12/18, 9:36a
Yes how r u
•
12/18, 9:37am
In a good mood.
•
12/18, 9:37am
That's good
•
12/18, 9:39am
Ya,
•
12/18, 9:39a
Don't want to hear u down
•
12/18, 9:42am
Just want things to get better in life,but just need to kee


Cynthia said:


> Playing you like you are crazy is called gaslighting. What do you do about it? Do you call her one it?
> Do you think she is cheating?
> You don't trust her.


Yes. Then she leaves. It's weird because she has a really busy schedule but never out of the question. Seems more phone and online. Maybe shopping. Not really doing anything to improve herself.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Like when I see a text that is inappropriate she has an excuse and then denies it happened such as I want to grip your fat w***e ass and your wet p***y. Or we were trying to set up my girlfriends boyfriend. The majority of the text bubbles were her, about twenty and the guy four. Stuff about a big b***k c**k. Or a booty call from a co worker on New Years at 4AM saying I want you!!! She said he was saying I want you to have a,Happy....Then it changed to he hit the wrong name on phone. Girlfriends name begins with same letter. Into her looks . Those 29, 39, and 49 years and menopause hard on her.


Here is part of a 6 page text

12/18, 9:33am

Hello baby.
•
12/18, 9:34am
Hello
•
12/18, 9:36a
U miss me.
•
12/18, 9:36a
Yes how r u
•
12/18, 9:37am
In a good mood.
•
12/18, 9:37am
That's good
•
12/18, 9:39am
Ya,
•
12/18, 9:39a
Don't want to hear u down
•
12/18, 9:42am
Just want things to get better in life,but just need to kee


Cynthia said:


> Playing you like you are crazy is called gaslighting. What do you do about it? Do you call her one it?
> Do you think she is cheating?
> You don't trust her.


Yes. Then she leaves. It's weird because she has a really busy schedule but never out of the question. Seems more phone and online. Maybe shopping. Not really doing anything to improve herself


BeyondRepair007 said:


> Same question, why are you with her?


I'm not with heer now. Ended iit yesterday. That's why I asking this question reassuring myself of my decision because I felt like I was to blame and I'm like no, I'm not


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Here is part of a 6 page text
> 
> 12/18, 9:33am
> 
> ...


I just sent her all of the text and screenshots and blocked her.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Here is part of a 6 page text
> 
> 12/18, 9:33am
> 
> ...


Leaves when I call her on.it.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

edouble said:


> I'm not with heer now. Ended iit yesterday. That's why I asking this question reassuring myself of my decision because I felt like I was to blame and I'm like no, I'm not


Good, now call a lawyer and file for divorce.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Good, now call a lawyer and file for divorce.


Yes


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

edouble said:


> Yes


Do you have family you can talk to? Someone to help you while you divorce?


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Yes


Yes, there was a showdown last night. I gathered all of the information and expressed how I felt and she said that I was a stalker. I said no I am not a stalker I don't want you I just wanted to get info to show that you are a liar.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Do you have family you can talk to? Someone to help you while you divorce?


No, solo. They(family) play me crazy so I need to show them my info. She works for them so....they often side with her. Stepmother involved. We weren't raised with her so no connection.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> No, solo. They(family) play me crazy so I need to show them my info. She works for them so....they often side with her. Stepmother involved. We weren't raised with her so no connection.


Just got hit by hurricane so I've been solo


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

OP - you've been asked* NUMEROUS TIMES *why you're still with this soul-sucking she-beast and you CONTINUE to ignore the question. You'll likely ignore this one too because apparently, you like being treated like garbage by her because you continually eat the **** sandwiches she keeps serving up to you.

You're not looking for advice, you're just venting while you wait for Mrs. Wonderful to come back home and serve you another sandwich.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

edouble said:


> Just got hit by hurricane so I've been solo


Judging from what you have written, sounds like you have been solo for quite awhile.
Kick the trash to the curb and move on with your life.
Why do you care what her family thinks?
Sounds like they are no better than she is.


----------



## ArthurGPym (Jun 28, 2021)

Trash comes from trash, which is why her family supports her. Move on with divorce and excise the tumor.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> OP - you've been asked* NUMEROUS TIMES *why you're still with this soul-sucking she-beast and you CONTINUE to ignore the question. You'll likely ignore this one too because apparently, you like being treated like garbage by her because you continually eat the **** sandwiches she keeps serving up to you.
> 
> You're not looking for advice, you're just venting while you wait for Mrs. Wonderful to come back home and serve you another sandwich.


Did you not see previous response? We had a showdown Saturday night and I confronted her with everything. She is no longer in the home.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Tdbo said:


> Judging from what you have written, sounds like you have been solo for quite awhile.
> Kick the trash to the curb and move on with your life.
> Why do you care what her family thinks?
> Sounds like they are no better than she is.


Yes. The women in our lives call our parents like children.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

She'sStillGotIt said:


> OP - you've been asked* NUMEROUS TIMES *why you're still with this soul-sucking she-beast and you CONTINUE to ignore the question. You'll likely ignore this one too because apparently, you like being treated like garbage by her because you continually eat the **** sandwiches she keeps serving up to you.
> 
> You're not looking for advice, you're just venting while you wait for Mrs. Wonderful to come back home and serve you another sandwich.


edouble said:


She'sStillGotIt said:


> OP - you've been asked* NUMEROUS TIMES *why you're still with this soul-sucking she-beast and you CONTINUE to ignore the question. You'll likely ignore this one too because apparently, you like being treated like garbage by her because you continually eat the **** sandwiches she keeps serving up to you.
> 
> You're not looking for advice, you're just venting while you wait for Mrs. Wonderful to come back home and serve you another sandwich.


Previous post: I'm not with her now. Ended iit yesterday. That's why I asking this question reassuring myself of my decision because I felt like I was to blame and I'm like no, I'm not

Blocked number on all media also.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> edouble said:
> 
> Previous post: I'm not with her now. Ended iit yesterday. That's why I asking this question reassuring myself of my decision because I felt like I was to blame and I'm like no, I'm not
> 
> Blocked number on all media also.


Wanted take sure I wasn't jumping the gun. When you have been gaslit by her and your own entire family, you need allies and clarity.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Tdbo said:


> Judging from what you have written, sounds like you have been solo for quite awhile.
> Kick the trash to the curb and move on with your life.
> Why do you care what her family thinks?
> Sounds like they are no better than she is.


Haha it's my family she has brainwashed


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> edouble said:
> 
> Previous post: I'm not with her now. Ended iit yesterday. That's why I asking this question reassuring myself of my decision because I felt like I was to blame and I'm like no, I'm not
> 
> Blocked number on all media also.


Whenever I address an issue I am degrading her and verbally abusive. And I seriously have not stepped out on her or even exhibited close to what she has done. Got that out of my system in college. She is around a lot of teenagers in her profession and seems to think that this behavior is acceptable as an adult. She seems to reminisce about the past and want to be in contact with high school friends like she missed something. She is 49.


----------



## MrBigBull (6 mo ago)

edouble said:


> Whenever I address an issue I am degrading her and verbally abusive. And I seriously have not stepped out on her or even exhibited close to what she has done. Got that out of my system in college. She is around a lot of teenagers in her profession and seems to think that this behavior is acceptable as an adult. She seems to reminisce about the past and want to be in contact with high school friends like she missed something. She is 49.


Very curious what her reaction will be....


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

edouble said:


> She was always running away from home and living all over the place. No boundaries. For example you and I are are roommates and you are going out. Hey Chuck where you going? When are you coming back? If I ask something like that.. You're trying to control me. So basically she acts if she can come and go as she pleases. Won't even make a courtesy call. I'm coming home late. I'm going out of town. Emulates my stepmother because she and my father are in second marriages. Sort of the fake showy independent stuff. Ain't no man gonna tell me......And the taste thing is like stepmother will say if Edouble is good you need to give him a little taste. Or if I don't give money from my paycheck it's like girl cut he p****y off! So really no boundaries or class.


You need to take a hard look at yourself and figure out why you have tolerated a situation like this for as long as you have. 
This is on YOU as much as it is on her.

Why did you choose a woman like this in the first place? 
Why were you unable to set and enforce your own boundaries for your marriage?
Why would you tolerate a situation like this for as long as you have?

if you don’t do some serious introspection and focus on driving some serious growth and improvement as a man, you will wind up in exactly the same place again.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

ArthurGPym said:


> Trash comes from trash, which is why her family supports her. Move on with divorce and excise the tumor.


Yes, her family also. I remember someone telling me when you visit someone you're interested in observe the family. I was young and dumb and didn't pay attention.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

MrBigBull said:


> Very curious what her reaction will be....


She got quiet and called me a stalker when confronted. Oh, stalking my social media?! I said you make that stuff all public?! I didn't have to do much investigating. She had me blocked. Others saw this.


ArthurGPym said:


> Trash comes from trash, which is why her family supports her. Move on with divorce and excise the tumor.


Thanks


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

DudeInProgress said:


> You need to take a hard look at yourself and figure out why you have tolerated a situation like this for as long as you have.
> This is on YOU as much as it is on her.
> 
> Why did you choose a woman like this in the first place?
> ...


I was 25. I am now 55 lol


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> I was 25. I am now 55 lol


But yes. I am.Not getting into hormonal issues but she had menopause since like 30 years old. Easily influenced. Majority of friends are single and divorced. Pandemic, natural disasters, empty nest, it happens.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> But yes. I am.Not getting into hormonal issues but she had menopause since like 30 years old. Easily influenced. Majority of friends are single and divorced. Pandemic, natural disasters, empty nest, it happens.


Oh we can always bring up that giving no attention stuff but I didn't start doing what she has done. Could have left earlier and lost a fortune, now kids are adults so......


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

edouble said:


> I was 25. I am now 55 lol


What’s your point? 
You’ve spent 30 years in this situation. What about when you were 30, 35, 40, 45? 

You have been weak and passive in your marriage. You clearly have provided no leadership in your marriage, you never set proper boundaries and expectations with your wife, and this is the natural result. 
You need to take ownership of why are you allowed and tolerated a seriously subpar marriage situation for 30 years.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

edouble said:


> But yes. I am.Not getting into hormonal issues but she had menopause since like 30 years old. Easily influenced. Majority of friends are single and divorced. Pandemic, natural disasters, empty nest, it happens.





edouble said:


> But yes. I am.Not getting into hormonal issues but she had menopause since like 30 years old. Easily influenced. Majority of friends are single and divorced. Pandemic, natural disasters, empty nest, it happens.


You seem full of excuses, and lacking in ownership.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

DudeInProgress said:


> You need to take a hard look at yourself and figure out why you have tolerated a situation like this for as long as you have.
> This is on YOU as much as it is on her.
> 
> Why did you choose a woman like this in the first place?
> ...


Yes being a family man is boring and guys on the Internet will say anything to get some. All they want is five minutes. Couldn't see person wasn't going to mature or advance in life. I have grown as a man because I can do pretty well with the opposite sex but don't want to jump out of the frying pan into the fire. She stopped working out and gained a 100 lbs while I on the other hand take care of myself. She posts filtered pictures or pictures from 10 years ago online so there are a lot of issues there. These are things that happen as we get der and some take it harder than others when that is their identity. Not uncommon at her age, 49.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Yes being a family man is boring and guys on the Internet will say anything to get some. All they want is five minutes. Couldn't see person wasn't going to mature or advance in life. I have grown as a man because I can do pretty well with the opposite sex but don't want to jump out of the frying pan into the fire. She stopped working out and gained a 100 lbs while I on the other hand take care of myself. She posts filtered pictures or pictures from 10 years ago online so there are a lot of issues there. These are things that happen as we get der and some take it harder than others when that is their identity. Not uncommon at her age, 49.


Oh yeah, I see for so long. Right!


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Oh yeah, I see for so long. Right!


I have one of those non confrontational personalities.Even at work.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

edouble said:


> I have one of those non confrontational personalities.Even at work.


OK, that’s a bad thing. 
That is exactly one of the areas that you need to improve as a man. I’m sorry if no one ever told you this before.
Women respect strength, confidence and leadership in men. 
They despise weak, passive, conflict-avoidant men, and will almost always treat them badly. (same applies to other men by the way)

You have a lot of work to do on yourself. And that’s OK, as long as you ****ing do it.

And I’m not trying to be harsh with you, I’m trying to help you.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

DudeInProgress said:


> You need to take a hard look at yourself and figure out why you have tolerated a situation like this for as long as you have.
> This is on YOU as much as it is on her.
> 
> Why did you choose a woman like this in the first place?
> ...





DudeInProgress said:


> You need to take a hard look at yourself and figure out why you have tolerated a situation like this for as long as you have.
> This is on YOU as much as it is on her.
> 
> Why did you choose a woman like this in the first place?
> ...





DudeInProgress said:


> You need to take a hard look at yourself and figure out why you have tolerated a situation like this for as long as you have.
> This is on YOU as much as it is on her.
> 
> Why did you choose a woman like this in the first place?
> ...


Never had a need to. Got comfortable. She handled the finances and the bills. One day I asked to see the phone bill. Still haven't seen it. Then she got on a different phone plan. Yes, I am much wiser now.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

DudeInProgress said:


> OK, that’s a bad thing.
> That is exactly one of the areas that you need to improve as a man. I’m sorry if no one ever told you this before.
> Women respect strength, confidence and leadership in men.
> They despise weak, passive, conflict-avoidant men, and will almost always treat them badly. (same applies to other men by the way)
> ...


Yes sir. You gotta be harsh No problem. I don't want to be enabled that's why I came on here. Actually feeling better.


----------



## Tdbo (Sep 8, 2019)

edouble said:


> She got quiet and called me a stalker when confronted. Oh, stalking my social media?! I said you make that stuff all public?! I didn't have to do much investigating. She had me blocked. Others saw this.
> 
> Thanks


Your wife had you blocked on social media?
That tells you all you need to know about that POS.
Discard her quicker than a skunk carcass.
Now, here is something that you really need to find out for your own best interest.
Did any of your blood relatives have access to her social media?
If they did and they didn't tip you off, you need to surgically excise them from your life.
Like forever.
If they aided and abetted her, they are treacherous and untrustworthy.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Yes sir. You gotta be harsh No problem. I don't want to be enabled that's why I came on here. Actually feeling better.


Yeah, and all of these guys are confident online and through text but in person, for the most part, not that impressive as well. Weasley guys with no jobs , looks or personality but put her on a pedestal . They can't get a woman in real life and have to get women on the Internet. Especially one's that are texting I'm lonely, I'm bored or look like they have low self esteem. I'm around some women at work and they are getting texted by some of these types of guys and they are bragging and I say "You are going for that?!" But. I guess it works.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Tdbo said:


> Your wife had you blocked on social media?
> That tells you all you need to know about that POS.
> Discard her quicker than a skunk carcass.
> Now, here is something that you really need to find out for your own best interest.
> ...


Ahhhhhhhh. I have my suspicions. We are short employees since Covid and she pretty much covers all of the shifts in addition to her regular job so they need her. She works with the mentally disabled and teenagers.Does overnights.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Ahhhhhhhh. I have my suspicions. We are short employees since Covid and she pretty much covers all of the shifts in addition to her regular job so they need her. She works with the mentally disabled and teenagers.Does overnights.


My family owns the business.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Ahhhhhhhh. I have my suspicions. We are short employees since Covid and she pretty much covers all of the shifts in addition to her regular job so they need her. She works with the mentally disabled and teenagers.Does overnights.


So all of this is because I'm controlling and supposedly snoop. Not that I would but if this was true not many other guys would have handled this as calmly as I have.Im sure you all can tell by my tone in my posts.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Tdbo said:


> Your wife had you blocked on social media?
> That tells you all you need to know about that POS.
> Discard her quicker than a skunk carcass.
> Now, here is something that you really need to find out for your own best interest.
> ...


Yes. I have not communicated with anyone, including them. I've cut them off before.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Never had a need to. Got comfortable. She handled the finances and the bills. One day I asked to see the phone bill. Still haven't seen it. Then she got on a different phone plan. Yes, I am much wiser now.


 I'm 55 and she is 49.We probably didn't have cellphones and Internet until maybe 2005 so it wasn't an issue. I met her in 93.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

DudeInProgress said:


> What’s your point?
> You’ve spent 30 years in this situation. What about when you were 30, 35, 40, 45?
> 
> You have been weak and passive in your marriage. You clearly have provided no leadership in your marriage, you never set proper boundaries and expectations with your wife, and this is the natural result.
> You need to take ownership of why are you allowed and tolerated a seriously subpar marriage situation for 30 years.


Yes. 94 year old father and 64 year old stepmother met each other when 64 and 34. Second marriages . No fathers, either one. This is how they lived and my wife spends a lot of time with them. The way my wife is is the way that they livee and they are fine with it. They live like that and I definitely know that no one is cheating and she is on the computer all night and has five cellphones. But I told them that you don't behave like this in a first marriage. I always take personal responsibility for my part, just explaining th situation. Many of the interactions I am informing you about are people 2000 miles away and her time is accounted for. Behavior is more irritating than anything. I have a little of a counseling background also. Some people on here givee good advice and some just troll. You can have a so called woman for 20byears and when they see that menopause, weight gain, empty nest, etc. It's hell. Do some reading . This is something that is happening a lot with 50-60 year old women, and especially after the Pandemic so that's why I try to look at all angles. We as men don't look at things that way. We gain 30 lbs whoop de doo. Some woman gain weight and start reflecting on their lives at 50 and reflect. Forgetfulness, pain during sex,migraines every single day to the point where she is in bed and crying. Shes not faaking.So I got the triple whammy. When she was fit and more attractive she wasn't doing this . etc. according to some logic, that would be the time to cheat. You are not reading all of the information. She is posting filtered pictures and pictures from 15 years ago so the odds of something happening is low but possible. Looks totally different. So I am trying to decipher a lot of information. So there are a lot of factors to take into consideration. So more irritating and disrespectful than anything. So I am just at a crossroads. I don't have time to write a book lol.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

If you’re willing to tolerate her horrid behavior and will give her zero consequences, you know what the result will be. She has all the power in the relationship, you have zero unless you are willing to give Consequences.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Evinrude58 said:


> If you’re willing to tolerate her horrid behavior and will give her zero consequences, you know what the result will be. She has all the power in the relationship, you have zero unless you are willing to give Consequences.


Read earlier post. Addressed concerns and issues Friday night. I am currently in the house alone. Blocked all forms of communication.


----------



## Wolfman1968 (Jun 9, 2011)

Just be aware, my friend, it's going to get rougher before it gets better. It always does. Be prepared.


----------



## DamianDamian (Aug 14, 2019)

DudeInProgress said:


> Women respect strength, confidence and leadership in men.
> They despise weak, passive, conflict-avoidant men, and will almost always treat them badly. (same applies to other men by the way)


I disagree with your blanket generalization of a sex here. All women are DIFFERENT. Using your own limited life experience and the way you see the world to state what you have is a mistake.
People high up the narcissistic spectrum and cluster B's will abuse 'weak' and 'good' people - yes. But these disordered people do not represent everyone, and once you know what to look for are easy to spot.
Not everyone thinks like you do, not everyone views the world the way you do, and what you view as 'winning' most people view as 'disgusting' and 'pointless'.


----------



## whammyface (5 mo ago)

Filing for divorce, wishing her the best, and telling your kid everything that's going will do more to save your marriage in one weekend then a lifetime of the weak path you're on now


----------



## ABHale (Jan 3, 2016)

DamianDamian said:


> I disagree with your blanket generalization of a sex here. All women are DIFFERENT. Using your own limited life experience and the way you see the world to state what you have is a mistake.
> People high up the narcissistic spectrum and cluster B's will abuse 'weak' and 'good' people - yes. But these disordered people do not represent everyone, and once you know what to look for are easy to spot.
> Not everyone thinks like you do, not everyone views the world the way you do, and what you view as 'winning' most people view as 'disgusting' and 'pointless'.


Does this need to be stated at this time?

OP has just been cheated on and you are going to beat him up for his point of view right now? What the ****.


----------



## Ragnar Ragnasson (Mar 4, 2018)

DamianDamian said:


> I disagree with your blanket generalization of a sex here. All women are DIFFERENT. Using your own limited life experience and the way you see the world to state what you have is a mistake.
> People high up the narcissistic spectrum and cluster B's will abuse 'weak' and 'good' people - yes. But these disordered people do not represent everyone, and once you know what to look for are easy to spot.
> Not everyone thinks like you do, not everyone views the world the way you do, and what you view as 'winning' most people view as 'disgusting' and 'pointless'.


Re sex, and in general, too, all women are same in SOME ways, all women are different in SOME ways.

Just like guys. Argue if you want. Friendly debate is good, better.


----------



## DudeInProgress (Jun 10, 2019)

DamianDamian said:


> I disagree with your blanket generalization of a sex here. All women are DIFFERENT. Using your own limited life experience and the way you see the world to state what you have is a mistake.
> People high up the narcissistic spectrum and cluster B's will abuse 'weak' and 'good' people - yes. But these disordered people do not represent everyone, and once you know what to look for are easy to spot.
> Not everyone thinks like you do, not everyone views the world the way you do, and what you view as 'winning' most people view as 'disgusting' and 'pointless'.


What exactly do you take issue with about this statement you are reacting to?

The triggering statement (for reference):
“Women respect strength, confidence and leadership in men.
They despise weak, passive, conflict-avoidant men, and will almost always treat them badly. (same applies to other men by the way)”

Help me understand which aspects of this are so “disgusting” and incomprehensible to you.

Do you disagree that women generally respect, (and are attracted to) strong, confident men?

Do you disagree that week, passive men are generally not attractive and usually not respected by women (or other men)?

Do you disagree that conflict avoidant doormats generally get walked on?

Are you suggesting that only narcissistic personality disordered people respect strong capable men?

Why do you seem to equate “weak” and “good” people?

Are you suggesting that we shouldn’t advise men who have been passive or weak in their marriages to take ownership and improve themselves as men?

I’m quite perplexed by your triggered angry tirade about a basic reality of human relational and intersexual dynamics.


----------



## TexasMom1216 (Nov 3, 2021)

DamianDamian said:


> I disagree with your blanket generalization of a sex here. All women are DIFFERENT. Using your own limited life experience and the way you see the world to state what you have is a mistake.
> People high up the narcissistic spectrum and cluster B's will abuse 'weak' and 'good' people - yes. But these disordered people do not represent everyone, and once you know what to look for are easy to spot.
> Not everyone thinks like you do, not everyone views the world the way you do, and what you view as 'winning' most people view as 'disgusting' and 'pointless'.


I can't agree with you here. No one, man or woman, respects weakness. Women do not respect weak men, and men do not respect weak women. Being weak is an invitation to be disrespected, no matter who you are or what sex you are. Weak people ALWAYS get mistreated, because they allow it. Meekness is _always_ a liability.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

edouble said:


> She is posting filtered pictures and pictures from 15 years ago so the odds of something happening is low but possible.


The younger and fit pictures are the hook.

She may believe that she can do a work-around once she makes contact.

Or, she has no intention of meeting up with any of these men.
She gets off on the attention, maybe she alternates between typing and twiddling herself.
I get that she is bored.
......................................................................................................

_"Forgetfulness, pain during sex,migraines every single day to the point where she is in bed and crying. Shes not faking.
So, I got the triple whammy". 

_

Nope, she is 49 years old (young), not 69 and old. 

She can get it on if she wants, and from reading what you wrote, she wants to get off.
Badly.

Maybe, just not with you.
Don't buy into her hype, that tripe.

Watch all of her words, and her actions.
Not, just those delivered to you.


----------



## AandM (Jan 30, 2019)

edouble said:


> View attachment 92428


Is there a pic of your wife's twatter?

Hard to tell, otherwise...


----------



## Jimi007 (6 mo ago)

ABHale said:


> Does this need to be stated at this time?
> 
> OP has just been cheated on and you are going to beat him up for his point of view right now? What the ****.


I did not read that his wife has cheated on him , only inappropriate tweets . Maybe I missed it ?


----------



## 342693 (Mar 2, 2020)

Laurentium said:


> Twitter is a mental illness


All of social media is.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

DudeInProgress said:


> You seem full of excuses, and lacking in ownership.


Guess so. Your point? I'm already working on myself obviously so I don't need to say it. Some of you are acting like dumb ass trolls with the peer pressure stuff. Read all of the comments Threw her out last Friday. Hasn't been back. I doubt many on here making the condescending comments wouldn't pull the plug that quick. She was getting thrown out as I qas typing comments lol.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Jimi007 said:


> I did not read that his wife has cheated on him , only inappropriate tweets . Maybe I missed it ?


Thank you.!!!! Yes. Some people are 2000 miles away and she works from 5 AM -9PM , sometimes overnight. . She works during the day right next to me, maybe a 100 yards away. If we go by inappropriate texts then everyone would be divorced.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Wolfman1968 said:


> Just be aware, my friend, it's going to get rougher before it gets better. It always does. Be prepared.


Thanks


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

edouble said:


> Thank you.!!!! Yes. Some people are 2000 miles away and she works from 5 AM -9PM , sometimes overnight. . She works during the day right next to me, maybe a 100 yards away. If we go by inappropriate texts then everyone would be divorced.


Wrong.

Inappropriate texts are not normal nor expected in a relationship. And you have a ton of red flags about her getting nailed by someone else or at a minimum sexing with someone. What you want to do about it is another matter, but the red flags are there. Your soon-to-be ex is a liar and a cheat.

Red Flag Alley:


edouble said:


> She was always running away from home and living all over the place. No boundaries. For example you and I are are roommates and you are going out. Hey Chuck where you going? When are you coming back? If I ask something like that.. You're trying to control me. *So basically she acts if she can come and go as she pleases.* Won't even make a courtesy call. *I'm coming home late*. *I'm going out of town*. Emulates my stepmother because she and my father are in second marriages. Sort of the fake showy independent stuff. Ain't no man gonna tell me......And the taste thing is like stepmother will say if Edouble is good you need to give him a little taste. Or if I don't give money from my paycheck it's like girl cut he p****y off! *So really no boundaries or class*.





edouble said:


> Like when I see a text that is inappropriate she has an excuse and then denies it happened such as *I want to grip your fat w***e ass and your wet p***y*. Or we were trying to set up my girlfriends boyfriend. The majority of the text bubbles were her, about twenty and the guy four. *Stuff about a big b***k c**k. Or a booty call from a co worker on New Years at 4AM saying I want you*!!! She said he was saying I want you to have a,Happy....*Then it changed to he hit the wrong name* on phone. Girlfriends name begins with same letter. Into her looks . Those 29, 39, and 49 years and menopause hard on her.





edouble said:


> *Rarely have sex because she is sore *and ashamed of her body I suppose


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Guess so. Your point? I'm already working on myself obviously so I don't need to say it. Some of you are acting like dumb ass trolls with the peer pressure stuff. Read all of the comments Threw her out last Friday. Hasn't been back. I doubt many on here making the condescending comments wouldn't pull the plug that quick. She was getting thrown out as I qas typing comments lol.


Ownership? This is the most I commented anywhere. I don't do social media or engage in any types of these behaviors. Ownership is maybe choosing someone with a similar lifestyle who doesn't engage in this type of behavior. I have no problem meeting women but have enough class to not to engage in that type of behavior. I don't place value on how many women or men I can get like some. Already know what these guys are about online. That's why many intelligent men and women know to avoid that stuff. Ownership is that I can be myself in person and get quality women. The Internet is not my lifestyle. Some of us just chose to grow up and acOwnership. I'm not an Internet creep who puts someone' who talks weak game to get a woman to only last a minute. A million hours of game for one minute. So call me responsibe, real, and boring based upon the Internet standards.
. Dont have to filter my pictures and put on a fake persona online. Big picture my stuff can't get put out on the curb so I can't be doing that bad. That's ownership.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Inappropriate texts are not normal nor expected in a relationship. And you have a ton of red flags about her getting nailed by someone else or at a minimum sexing with someone. What you want to do about it is another matter, but the red flags are there. Your soon-to-be ex is a liar and a cheat.
> 
> Red Flag Alley:


Hey I'm around a lot of young folks who text flirtatious messages to people in relationships 24/7 all da


DamianDamian said:


> I disagree with your blanket generalization of a sex here. All women are DIFFERENT. Using your own limited life experience and the way you see the world to state what you have is a mistake.
> People high up the narcissistic spectrum and cluster B's will abuse 'weak' and 'good' people - yes. But these disordered people do not represent everyone, and once you know what to look for are easy to spot.
> Not everyone thinks like you do, not everyone views the world the way you do, and what you view as 'winning' most people view as 'disgusting' and 'pointless'.


Don't have limited life experience. I was a college athlete who was around a lot of women so I learned quite a lot. Still have no problems, so not limited but choose not to type a scientific study for each comment.I also am the trustworthy guy at my job who all of the women vent to. Yes, I read credible scientific information so I know it is not all women and people who don't want to read or think can say there is always one person who is different or doesn't fit anything. You bring up apple and orange and there is someone who is going to say banana. Plus there's some trolls and ODD people who are just as low as the people many of us are posting about. Don't know if you've been around a lot of women? Not getting off track but I'm down here in Miami Florida and I can interact with and observe more women in a 3 block area than in some entire towns.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Inappropriate texts are not normal nor expected in a relationship. And you have a ton of red flags about her getting nailed by someone else or at a minimum sexing with someone. What you want to do about it is another matter, but the red flags are there. Your soon-to-be ex is a liar and a cheat.
> 
> Red Flag Alley:


Hey I'm around a lot of young folks who text flirtatious messages to people in relationships 24/7 all da


DudeInProgress said:


> What exactly do you take issue with about this statement you are reacting to?
> 
> The triggering statement (for reference):
> “Women respect strength, confidence and leadership in men.
> ...


Hahaha tirade. If I was that type of individual would I be in this dilemma?


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

edouble said:


> Hey I'm around a lot of young folks who text flirtatious messages to people in relationships 24/7 all da


Sure they do. Single people and cheaters do that all the time. But not exclusive and committed people, and _certainly_ not married couples.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

edouble said:


> Hey I'm around a lot of young folks who text flirtatious messages to people in relationships 24/7 all da
> 
> Don't have limited life experience. I was a college athlete who was around a lot of women so I learned quite a lot. Still have no problems, so not limited but choose not to type a scientific study for each comment.I also am the trustworthy guy at my job who all of the women vent to. Yes, I read credible scientific information so I know it is not all women and people who don't want to read or think can say there is always one person who is different or doesn't fit anything. You bring up apple and orange and there is someone who is going to say banana. Plus there's some trolls and ODD people who are just as low as the people many of us are posting about. Don't know if you've been around a lot of women? Not getting off track but I'm down here in Miami Florida and I can interact with and observe more women in a 3 block area than in some entire towns.


Of course many responding have the perfect mate, they're different, and they have things in check. But see what the difference is a real and can put down his real thoughts and have the confidence to face the heat instead of hiding behind an Internet identity and lie. Many have been constructive, I'm just talking to the jerks who are on here being self righteous and lieing. To tell you the truth your comments and my responses are for entertainment purposes. She is no longer in the house so I need something to do.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

BeyondRepair007 said:


> Wrong.
> 
> Inappropriate texts are not normal nor expected in a relationship. And you have a ton of red flags about her getting nailed by someone else or at a minimum sexing with someone. What you want to do about it is another matter, but the red flags are there. Your soon-to-be ex is a liar and a cheat.
> 
> Red Flag Alley:


Thanks. They are not reading posts and just making comments. She is gone and blocked.


----------



## BeyondRepair007 (Nov 4, 2021)

edouble said:


> Of course many responding have the perfect mate, they're different, and they have things in check. But see what the difference is a real and can put down his real thoughts and have the confidence to face the heat instead of hiding behind an Internet identity and lie. Many have been constructive, I'm just talking to the jerks who are on here being self righteous and lieing. To tell you the truth your comments and my responses are for entertainment purposes. She is no longer in the house so I need something to do.


Most of the people on this forum have been through terrible situations with men or women who destroyed their marriages. Many because their mate was cheating.

No one here is perfect, and many have been where you are, myself included. How we respond to the pain of a cheating spouse is different, and life lessons can be learned by listening to others.

Comments can be harsh, and very direct, some are completely wrong for your situation. Listen to everyone, but filter out what is not useful to you.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## edouble (Feb 21, 2015)

Thanks to many of you for the earlier helpful and constructive comments. The longer the dialog continues , you begin to engage with trolls and the types of individuals that embrace the very virtues and attitudes of the person this post is about. Many make comments and display the same attributes of the person this thread is about. Like the individual saying different and experience ? Look at how you carry yourself?! Like many have said in their posts red flags and it is time to throw out the trash. Even the online trash.


----------

